# Marani:”Milan La Rosa non è la migliore ma la mentalità…”



## admin (14 Marzo 2022)

Matteo Marani a Sky sul Milan:”Mian sentiva la pressione, ma ha vinto una partita pesantissima. Il Milan è una delle squadre che gioca meglio in Serie A. A decidere la sfida è un gol di Kalulu che sta giocando benissimo. Il Milan non ha la rosa più forte, ma ha un ambiente e una mentalità che le altre non hanno".


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Marzo 2022)

Avanti un altro.
Il Milan non esiste.
Inter e Napoli squadre ingiocabili.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (14 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Avanti un altro.
> Il Milan non esiste.
> Inter e Napoli squadre ingiocabili.


Ma ci sta in realtà, anche secondo me Juventus, Inter e Napoli sulla carta hanno qualcosa in più ma noi siamo più squadra e giochiamo meglio. Se guardi i singoli partiamo dietro e, se vogliamo leggerla da questo punto di vista, vincere sarebbe ancora più memorabile.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Marzo 2022)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Ma ci sta in realtà, anche secondo me Juventus, Inter e Napoli sulla carta hanno qualcosa in più ma noi siamo più squadra e giochiamo meglio. Se guardi i singoli partiamo dietro e, se vogliamo leggerla da questo punto di vista, vincere sarebbe ancora più memorabile.


sui singoli solo l'inter ha qualcosa in più.. quelli di Napoli e juve non li sostituirei coi nostri. Della juve mi piaceva dybala ma da noi sarebbe sempre rotto. Del Napoli Mertens ma adesso puzza di bollito

Secondo me stiamo sopravvalutando inter Napoli e juve.


----------



## gabuz (14 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> sui singoli solo l'inter ha qualcosa in più.. quelli di Napoli e juve non li sostituirei coi nostri. Della juve mi piaceva dybala ma da noi sarebbe sempre rotto. Del Napoli Mertens ma adesso puzza di bollito
> 
> Secondo me stiamo sopravvalutando inter Napoli e juve.


Condivido. Dalla Juve solo Vlahovic prenderei.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Matteo Marani a Sky sul Milan:”Mian sentiva la pressione, ma ha vinto una partita pesantissima. Il Milan è una delle squadre che gioca meglio in Serie A. A decidere la sfida è un gol di Kalulu che sta giocando benissimo. Il Milan non ha la rosa più forte, ma ha un ambiente e una mentalità che le altre non hanno".


Primi in classifica(ormai matematici), primi nella classifica degli scontri diretti(nessuno può prenderci matematicamente) ,primi negli ultimi due anni e mezzo ma il milan non esiste.

Maignan daungreid
calabria somaro
tomori bravino
kalulu ragazzino
Theo bravo ma
Tonali non esiste
Bennacer scarso
Leao deve pagare i debiti, frustrato
Giroud panchinaro delle big
Ibra distratto da sanremo

Ok, trattasi di apparizione mistica.
Il milan esiste solo per i milanisti perchè ci appare come la madonna apparve ai pastorelli.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Marzo 2022)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Ma ci sta in realtà, anche secondo me Juventus, Inter e Napoli sulla carta hanno qualcosa in più ma noi siamo più squadra e giochiamo meglio. Se guardi i singoli partiamo dietro e, se vogliamo leggerla da questo punto di vista, vincere sarebbe ancora più memorabile.


Ma, perdonami , esattamente sulla base di cosa?

Solo perchè rabiot si chiama rabiot?
Ma quale sano di mente oggi cambierebbe bennacer con rabiot?

Stessi discorsi di donnarumma-maignan.

Ma dopo due anni e mezzo non sarebbe il caso di ascoltare la sentenza del campo?
Ma è calcio o gioco del lotto?
Siamo primi o abbiamo fatto terno secco?
Impazzisco.


----------



## Andris (14 Marzo 2022)

e intanto l'inter ogni volta che non gioca brozovic, cioè due-tre volte all'anno, viene presa a pisellate in faccia dagli avversari con sostituti del calibro di vecino o gagliardini
ora di nuovo sotto con gli elogi alla rosa nerazzurra, giusto un attimo di apnea


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> e intanto l'inter ogni volta che non gioca brozovic, cioè due-tre volte all'anno, viene presa a pisellate in faccia dagli avversari con sostituti del calibro di vecino o gagliardini
> ora di nuovo sotto con gli elogi alla rosa nerazzurra, giusto un attimo di apnea


Vidal a me fa letteralmente pena.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Primi in classifica(ormai matematici), primi nella classifica degli scontri diretti(nessuno può prenderci matematicamente) ,primi negli ultimi due anni e mezzo ma il milan non esiste.
> 
> Maignan daungreid
> calabria somaro
> ...


in realtà in testa alla classifica c'è il Foggia


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma, perdonami , esattamente sulla base di cosa?
> 
> Solo perchè rabiot si chiama rabiot?
> Ma quale sano di mente oggi cambierebbe bennacer con rabiot?
> ...


incredibile come anche tra i nostri tifosi,si sottovaluti il Milan. davvero incredibile. ormai va di moda dire che la juve è fortissima,di default. un po come nel mondo dei videogiochi,si dice "accendo la play" in realtà è una xbox o un nintendo. ecco.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (14 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma, perdonami , esattamente sulla base di cosa?
> 
> Solo perchè rabiot si chiama rabiot?
> Ma quale sano di mente oggi cambierebbe bennacer con rabiot?
> ...


Non parlo di distanze incolmabili o abissali, lo dimostra il fatto che in questo momento siamo davanti a tutti. Il margine è molto sottile e noi lo colmiamo con un gioco più corale, più di squadra, l'ambiente è compatto. Tu dici di ascoltare la sentenza del campo e sono d'accordo: l'anno scorso siamo arrivati secondi con 1-2 punti sulla quarta e la quinta. Non parlerei come se fossimo già campioni d'Italia... Ci vuole equilibrio: ai nastri di partenza ci vedevo dietro, se poi qualche giocatore ha la crescita esponenziale che sta avendo, anche i rapporti di forza possono variare. 

P.s. penso che nessuna persona sana scambierebbe Bennacer con Rabiot


----------



## Antokkmilan (14 Marzo 2022)

Una cosa voglio dire: ma chi lo stabilisce chi ha La Rosa migliore ?


----------



## Mika (14 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> incredibile come anche tra i nostri tifosi,si sottovaluti il Milan. davvero incredibile. ormai va di moda dire che la juve è fortissima,di default. un po come nel mondo dei videogiochi,si dice "accendo la play" in realtà è una xbox o un nintendo. ecco.


Il mantra di ora "Stiamo overperformando" si da due anni... ci siamo così abituati in questi anni ad avere rose mediocri che ora che che ne abbiamo una buona, giovane e che migliora anno dopo anno semplicemente di dice: "stiamo sculando".


----------



## Lo Gnu (14 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> sui singoli solo l'inter ha qualcosa in più.. quelli di Napoli e juve non li sostituirei coi nostri. Della juve mi piaceva dybala ma da noi sarebbe sempre rotto. Del Napoli Mertens ma adesso puzza di bollito
> 
> Secondo me stiamo sopravvalutando inter Napoli e juve.


In linea generale sono d'accordo con te e includo anche me in questo discorso (anch'io ho sopravvalutato Napoli e Juventus).
Forse l'inter nell'11 titolare ha qualcosa in più (ma magari mi sbaglio) ma non siamo inferiori a Napoli e Juventus.

Non trovo Ruiz, Lobotka, Arthur o Locatelli, superiori a Bennacer, Tonali o Kessie. Così come non ci sono terzini superiori a Theo in serie A. Allo stesso modo non ci sono portieri superiori a Maignan. La coppia Kjaer-Tomori è solidissima e rende quanto un Koulibaly-Rrahmani piuttosto che la coppia di centrali bianconera. Deficitiamo solo in Attacco rispetto alle altre, perché nonostante Leao sia cresciuto ma ancora non è continuo, ad oggi abbiamo un buco sull'ala destra e non abbiamo ancora una punta degna di questo nome.

E come se fossimo ancora marchiati negativamente per quello che eravamo, per ciò che è stato dal dopo 2012 sino alla gestione pre Maldini dirigente. Come se avessimo uno stigma. "Si ma il Milan..."


----------



## Blu71 (14 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Matteo Marani a Sky sul Milan:”Mian sentiva la pressione, ma ha vinto una partita pesantissima. Il Milan è una delle squadre che gioca meglio in Serie A. A decidere la sfida è un gol di Kalulu che sta giocando benissimo. Il Milan non ha la rosa più forte, ma ha un ambiente e una mentalità che le altre non hanno".



Il Milan non ha la rosa più forte ma non lo sa e continua ad essere primo


----------



## Blu71 (14 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Avanti un altro.
> Il Milan non esiste.
> Inter e Napoli squadre ingiocabili.




Devi solo godere nell'assistere a tale indegno occultamento della verità.


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Marzo 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Una cosa voglio dire: ma chi lo stabilisce chi ha La Rosa migliore ?



Il campo, da sempre. Ma sono ormai due anni che ci trattano come degli imbucati ad una festa. Vabbè stanno tremando, è naturale. Credevano che non ci saremmo più ripresi e invece gli abbiamo sparigliato i piani.


----------



## gabuz (14 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Il campo, da sempre. Ma sono ormai due anni che ci trattano come degli imbucati ad una festa. Vabbè stanno tremando, è naturale. Credevano che non ci saremmo più ripresi e invece gli abbiamo sparigliato i piani.


Quello che non va giù è che noi ci stiamo risollevando in modo sano, tagliando i costi, con investimenti oculati, con attenzione al bilancio.
Nessuna delle big ha mai fatto una cosa del genere e crea una frattura. Siamo l'asteroide che spazza i dinosauri.


----------



## GP7 (14 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Matteo Marani a Sky sul Milan:”Mian sentiva la pressione, ma ha vinto una partita pesantissima. Il Milan è una delle squadre che gioca meglio in Serie A. A decidere la sfida è un gol di Kalulu che sta giocando benissimo. Il Milan non ha la rosa più forte, ma ha un ambiente e una mentalità che le altre non hanno".


Repetita stufant..


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Marzo 2022)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Quello che non va giù è che noi ci stiamo risollevando in modo sano, tagliando i costi, con investimenti oculati, con attenzione al bilancio.
> Nessuna delle big ha mai fatto una cosa del genere e crea una frattura. Siamo l'asteroide che spazza i dinosauri.


Mettici pure che non siamo compagni di merenda dei giornalisti e che abbiamo superato le regine del sistema. 

Una presenza fastidiosa che crea imbarazzi.


----------



## Mika (14 Marzo 2022)

Scometto che se dovessimo vincere lo scudo (non credo) non lo avremmo vinto noi ma l'avranno perso Napoli e Inter...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Marzo 2022)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Repetita stufant..


Magari continueranno a dirlo anche a scudetto vinto, e sarà una vittoria alla Leicester


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> sui singoli solo l'inter ha qualcosa in più.. quelli di Napoli e juve non li sostituirei coi nostri. Della juve mi piaceva dybala ma da noi sarebbe sempre rotto. Del Napoli Mertens ma adesso puzza di bollito
> 
> Secondo me stiamo sopravvalutando inter Napoli e juve.


Quoto tutto, l'Inter ieri andava in giro con Ranocchia, Di Marco e Vecino.


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Marzo 2022)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Quello che non va giù è che noi ci stiamo risollevando in modo sano, tagliando i costi, con investimenti oculati, con attenzione al bilancio.
> Nessuna delle big ha mai fatto una cosa del genere e crea una frattura. Siamo l'asteroide che spazza i dinosauri.



Lo vedi che sei andato al nocciolo della questione? Non facciamo parte del sistema potere e noi non scendiamo a compromessi.
E come dici tu siamo l' asteroide che spazza i dinosauri. Aggiungo io che gli stiamo per mostrare a che ora fa giorno.


----------

